# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Δεν νιωθω καλα βοηθειστε με

## ΣΟΝΙΑ

Γεια σας τον τελευταιο καιρο δεν αισθανομαι καθολου καλα εχω εμμονες οτι ολα μου πανε στραβα φοβαμαι στην δουλεια οτι θα ανακαλυψουν κατι και θα βρω τον μπελα μου 
δεν γελαω, δεν μιλαω. δεν θελω κανεναν. Σημερα ειμαι ξυπνια απο το πρωι και το μονο που κανω ειναι να καθομαι στο κρεββατι και να ειμαι στο ιντερνετ δεν θελω να κανω τιποτα το μυαλο μου νομιζω οτι με δουλευει δεν ξερω πως να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου αυτη την φορα το μονο που προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.
θελω να κλαψω αλλα ουτε αυτο δεν μπορω πια να κανω πραγματικα φοβαμαι αυτη την φορα οτι δεν θα εχω καλη καταληξη βλεπεται με πιανουν συχνα τετοιες κρισεις και παντα καταφερνω απο μονη μου να τις ξεπερναω γιατι κανεις δεν καταλαμβαινει τι εχω αφου καταφερνω να τους ξεγελαω ολους αλλα αυτη την φορα δεν μπορω αλλα δεν αφηνω και κανεναν να με πλησιασει.Αρχισα να παιρνω και λεξοτανιλ απο μονη μου για να ηρεμω λιγακι. τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## Korina12

Σόνια σου έστειλα πριβέ μήνυμα.Αν θέλεις στείλε μου να μιλήσουμε.

----------


## Lacrymosa

σονια πιθανον να περνας μια φαση εντονου αγχους η καταθλιψης που ισως πυροδοτηθηκε απο καποιο στρεσογονο γεγονος στη ζωη σου, οποτε προσπαθησε να αναζητησεις την αιτια!

δεν μου λες τα λεξοτανιλ που τα βρισκεις οεο?? δινονται με κοκκινη γραμμη κ ειδικη ιατρικη συνταγη, πως τα παιρνεις μονη σου??? εεε????

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

> σονια πιθανον να περνας μια φαση εντονου αγχους η καταθλιψης που ισως πυροδοτηθηκε απο καποιο στρεσογονο γεγονος στη ζωη σου, οποτε προσπαθησε να αναζητησεις την αιτια!
> 
> δεν μου λες τα λεξοτανιλ που τα βρισκεις οεο?? δινονται με κοκκινη γραμμη κ ειδικη ιατρικη συνταγη, πως τα παιρνεις μονη σου??? εεε????


την αιτια ισως να τη γνωριζω αλλα πιστευω οτι και απο μονη μου δημιουργω εμμονες

----------


## Lacrymosa

οκ τα λεξοτανιλ δεν μου λες που τα βρισκεις κ γιατι τα παιρνεις μονη σου κρυφα χωρις συνταγη γιατρου????????
ποσο παιρνεις??

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

> οκ τα λεξοτανιλ δεν μου λες που τα βρισκεις κ γιατι τα παιρνεις μονη σου κρυφα χωρις συνταγη γιατρου????????
> ποσο παιρνεις??


τα λεξοτανιλ τα εχω απο γιατρο για καποιο αλλο προβλημα υγειας που εχω δεν παιρνω συστηματικα συνηθωσ μισο λεξοτανιλ των 1,5

----------


## Lacrymosa

α νομιζα τα εβρισκες απο αλλου επειδη ξες επειδη προκαλουν εξαρτηση παιζει παρανομη διακινηση κ σ αυτα οκ σορρυ νταξει μωρε μισο των 1,5 δεν ειναι τιποτα ειναι πολυ μικρη δοση, εμενα δεν με επιανε καν, το 3αρι επαιρνα...

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

> α νομιζα τα εβρισκες απο αλλου επειδη ξες επειδη προκαλουν εξαρτηση παιζει παρανομη διακινηση κ σ αυτα οκ σορρυ νταξει μωρε μισο των 1,5 δεν ειναι τιποτα ειναι πολυ μικρη δοση, εμενα δεν με επιανε καν, το 3αρι επαιρνα...


δεν τρεχει τιποτα

----------


## Deep purple

Γεια σου Σόνια. Για αρχη θα έλεγα να αποδεχτεις αυτο που αισθάνεσαι, αν γίνεται και όσο μπορείς. Αν για τον οποιοδήποτε λογο μια μερα καθεσαι στο κρεβατι και στο ιντερνετ, εντάξει, δες το σαν ξεκούραση. Από την άλλη επειδη καταλαβαίνω ότι βασανίζεσαι με όλα αυτά, απευθύνσου σε κάποιον γιατρό και συζητησε μαζί του. επίσης, δε βλέπω το λόγο γιατί πρέπει να κρύβεσαι από τους άλλους. Αν δεν είσαι καλά, δεν εισαι. Μιλα και σε κάποιον δικό σου. ελπίζω ολα να πανε καλά

----------


## Remedy

> α νομιζα τα εβρισκες απο αλλου επειδη ξες επειδη προκαλουν εξαρτηση παιζει παρανομη διακινηση κ σ αυτα οκ σορρυ νταξει μωρε μισο των 1,5 δεν ειναι τιποτα ειναι πολυ μικρη δοση, εμενα δεν με επιανε καν, το 3αρι επαιρνα...


λακρι
καθε οργανισμος και καθε παθηση δεν ειναι ιδια.
δεν μπορεις να ξερεις αν μια δοση (που εσυ θεωρεις) οτι για σενα ειναι μικρη, ειναι μικρη και για τον αλλον, ουτε ξερεις σε τι συνθηκες την παιρνει...
τετοια φαρμακα χωρις συνταγη γιατρου, δεν λαμβανονται.

----------


## Remedy

> Γεια σας τον τελευταιο καιρο δεν αισθανομαι καθολου καλα εχω εμμονες οτι ολα μου πανε στραβα φοβαμαι στην δουλεια οτι θα ανακαλυψουν κατι και θα βρω τον μπελα μου 
> δεν γελαω, δεν μιλαω. δεν θελω κανεναν. Σημερα ειμαι ξυπνια απο το πρωι και το μονο που κανω ειναι να καθομαι στο κρεββατι και να ειμαι στο ιντερνετ δεν θελω να κανω τιποτα το μυαλο μου νομιζω οτι με δουλευει δεν ξερω πως να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου αυτη την φορα το μονο που προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.
> θελω να κλαψω αλλα ουτε αυτο δεν μπορω πια να κανω πραγματικα φοβαμαι αυτη την φορα οτι δεν θα εχω καλη καταληξη βλεπεται με πιανουν συχνα τετοιες κρισεις και παντα καταφερνω απο μονη μου να τις ξεπερναω γιατι κανεις δεν καταλαμβαινει τι εχω αφου καταφερνω να τους ξεγελαω ολους αλλα αυτη την φορα δεν μπορω αλλα δεν αφηνω και κανεναν να με πλησιασει.Αρχισα να παιρνω και λεξοτανιλ απο μονη μου για να ηρεμω λιγακι. τι πρεπει να κανω?


σονια
ολα αυτα που μας λες, δεν μπορει να αρχισαν ξαφνικα ενα πρωι που ξυπνησες, ουτε στα καλα καθουμενα.
καπου ειπες μαλιστα οτι ξερεις και τον λογο που τα πυροδοτησε.
ποιος ειναι αυτος ο λογος?
πως το αντιμετωπισες την πρωτη φορα?
μας ειπες ακομα οτι ο γιατρος σου σου εγραψε ενα φαρμακο για καποια αλλη περιπτωση. 
το φαρμακο αυτο ομως ειχει να κανει με τετοιου ειδους θεματα, ψυχοκλπ προβληματων. εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν συνδεονται μεταξυ τους?
συζητησες μαζι του και τα νεα συμπτωματα?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση πως τα λεξοτανίλ είναι ελαφριά φάρμακα, η γιατρός μου μάλιστα μου είπε ότι μπορώ να τα πάρω ελεύθερα. Δεν μου έγραψε συνταγή. Εσείς ξέρετε στα σίγουρα ότι χορηγούνται μόνο με ιατρική συνταγή;; Αυτό που αισθάνεσαι Σόνια, σε μένα δίνει την εντύπωση ότι έχεις κουραστεί ψυχολογικά και εκδηλώνεται κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο. Δεν ξέρω αν πέφτω μέσα.

----------


## Korina12

> Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση πως τα λεξοτανίλ είναι ελαφριά φάρμακα, η γιατρός μου μάλιστα μου είπε ότι μπορώ να τα πάρω ελεύθερα. Δεν μου έγραψε συνταγή. Εσείς ξέρετε στα σίγουρα ότι χορηγούνται μόνο με ιατρική συνταγή;;


Ναι σιγουρα ειναι απο τα φαρμακα που χρειαζεται συνταγη γιατρου για να τα παρεις,οπως ολα τα ηρεμιστικα.Αλλα ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενα φαρμακα και τα δινουν και γιατροι αλλων ειδικοτητων,πχ οι καρδιολογοι δινουν συχνα.

----------


## Korina12

> λακρι
> καθε οργανισμος και καθε παθηση δεν ειναι ιδια.
> δεν μπορεις να ξερεις αν μια δοση (που εσυ θεωρεις) οτι για σενα ειναι μικρη, ειναι μικρη και για τον αλλον, ουτε ξερεις σε τι συνθηκες την παιρνει...
> τετοια φαρμακα χωρις συνταγη γιατρου, δεν λαμβανονται.


Συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να συμβουλευομαστε γιατρο για οτιδηποτε φαρμακα παιρνουμε,και οχι μονο για αυτα με την κοκκινη γραμμη.Αλλα ασχετα απο αυτο,μισο λεξοτανιλ των 1,5 ειναι οντως η ελαχιστη δοση,για ολους.Δεν εχει μικροτερη δοση.

----------


## ntin

λυπαμαι θα ειμαι σκληρη και αποτομη,αλλα εχετε δει την κολαση,την απογνωση,την εγκαταλειψη,να εισαι μονος σε ξενη χωρα γιατι η ελλαδα δεν μου χαρισε τιποτα ποτε,να παλεβεις μονος να σπουδασεις,να κλαις καθε μερα επι 15 χρονια,να μετακομιζεις νυχτα,να σε κυνηγανε,να χανεις παιδι απο ελειψη φαγητου,να σηκωνεσε μετα απο αυτο και να ξανα κανεις ονειρα,να μην το βαζεις κατω,και στο τελος μετα απο ολα αυτα να γυριζεις ελλαδα παλι στο μηδεν γιατι δεν καταφερες εκει να βγεις απο την κολαση μονο γιατι επρεπε να βοηθησω τους δικους μου να ζησουν.απετυχα γιατι ημουν μονη στην κολαση,μετα απο αυτο σκεψου εχεις τουλαχιστον μια δουλεια,ειναι σημαντικο και παντα να θυμασαι ο ανθρωπος εχει πολη δυναμη μεσα του και οσο για τα φαρμακα μιας και σπουδαζα φαρμακευτικη και εφαγα τη ζωη μου στα βιβλια και σε κεντρα καταθλιψης κανοντας εθελοντισμο θα σε συμβουλευα να κανεις εξετασεις ενας καλος ψυχαναλητης ξερει,και αν ολα ειναι οκ και δεν εχεις αλλο προβλημα στο περιβαλον σου μαθε να λες στον εαυτο σου οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα και να θυμασε αυτο που κανεις με το ιντερνετ σε κανει χοιροτερα,εξω να βγεις καμια βολτα...

----------


## Korina12

Ο καθένας που αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα πιστεύει ότι το δικό του πρόβλημα είναι το χειρότερο.Πάντα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο αυτό να σε παρηγορήσει τη στιγμή που υποφέρεις.Τουλάχιστον εγώ όσες φορές προσπάθησα να το δω έτσι δεν με βοήθησε να νιώσω καλύτερα.

----------


## ioannis2

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον ΝΤΙΝ, ότι ο άνθρωπος έχει πολλή δύναμη μέσα του και ότι επίσης ένας καλός ψυχαναλυτής θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει, όχι μόνο η λήψη φαρμάκων. 
Το ίντερνετ δεν μπορεί αντικαθιστά τη φιλία, τη βόλτα και τις ωραίες στιγμές κοντά στους άλλους. Η κοινωνική φοβία, η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και το να ναι κανείς άτομο που δύσκολα μοιράζεται με τους άλλους τα δικά του τον οδηγεί στην προσκόλληση στο ίντερνετ και την μέσα στο ίντερνετ υποκατάσταση της φιλίας, του να μπορείς να ξανοιχθείς άνετα και να πεις τα δικά σου και των ωραίων στιγμών δίπλα σε ανθρώπους με σαητ γνωριμιών και επίλυσης προβλημάτων.

Ναι θα πρέπει να λέμε στον εαυτό μας πως υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Αυτό όμως μόνο για να νοιώσουμε πιο καλά, ανακούφιση μέσα στην απελπισία και αυτό πάντα βοηθά. Μέχρι εκεί! Όμως, για να ξεφύγουμε απ αυτό που μας βασανίζει ή να γίνουμε καλήτεροι κοιτάμε τους καλήτερους μας, κοιτάμε το παραδειγμα τους και τους έχουμε ως υπόδειγμα για μας, επιδιώκουμε συναναστροφή μαζί τους, αποφεύγουμε τους μίζερους και αυτούς που μοιράζουν αρνητική ενέργεια. 

ΣΟΝΙΑ, σκέφτηκες μήπως αυτά που περιγράφεις βρίσκονται μόνο στη φαντασία και απλά σε ταλαιπωρείς χωρίς λόγο; Κάποιθα άσχημα ίσως βιώματα του παρελθόντος σε οδήγησαν σ αυτο τον κυκεώνα σκέψης; Σκέψεις για καταστροφικά μελλοντικά γεγονότα, κάτι σαν πρόβλεψη του μέλλοντος, χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένα έρεισμα στην πραγματικότητα. Και το μόνο που σου προκαλούν είναι αδικαιολόγητη ένταση, άγχος και απομόνωση από τους άλλους. Το πρώτο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις τα πράγματα κάτω αντικειμενικά και να κατανοησεις πως όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις ανήκουν στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας και δεν έχουν σχέση με την πραγματικότητα ή αποτελούν την λάθος ερμηνεία της. Επίσης πες μας πόσες φορές είδες αυτές τις σκέψεις της να διαψεύδονται, σίγουρα είναι πολλές.

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

Ξερετε ποιο ειναι το περιεργο οτι κανω ολα αυτα που λετε και εξω βγαινω και σκεφτομαι τα χειροτερα μιας και ολα γυρω μου ειναι χειροτερα αλλα εγω παντα ειμαι απομονωμενη ακομα και αν νομιζουν οι αλλοι οτι ειμαι κοινωνικη γιατι αυτο δειχνω σε μια παρεα Απο μικρη ετσι ημουνα παντα πνιγμενη στις σκεψεις μου που ποτε δεν ελεγα πιστευω οτι μερικες φορες δημιουργουσα και αγχος στον εαυτο μου μονη μου χωρις κανενα λογω 
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο περασα και πολυ δυσκολες καταστασεις με την οικογενεια μου ειχμε πολλους χαμους οι οποιοι με συγκλονισαν 
Οσο αφορα αυτα που γραφει ioannis2 μου εχει τυχη πολλες φορεσ να σκεφτομαι καταστροφικα μελλοντικα γενονοτα αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες δικαιωνομαι 
Ενα αλλο προβλημα που εχω που πιστευω οτι συμβαλει στο αγχος μου ειναι οτι εχω πολυ ανησυχω υπνο δεν υπαρχει βραδυ που να μην δω καποιο ονειρο που να μην με επηρεασει και συνηθως βλεπω ασχημα ονειρα που τις περισσοτερες φορες βγαινουν αληθινα

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

Σημερα ειμαι χειροτερα απο οτι ποτε εχω πιει ουτε και εγω ξερω ποσα βαλεριανα για να ηρεμησω τις ταχυκαρδιες φοβαμαι οτι θα κανω καμμια τρελα το νιωθω δηλαδη δεν ξερω τι να κανω για να ηρεμησω σκεφτομαι να ριξω μια μουτσα σε οσα με ενοχλουν και ας γινει οτι θελει στο κατω κατω της γραφεις ανθρωπος ειμαι και εγω και δικαιουμαι να κανω λαθη

----------


## Σουέλ

> Σημερα ειμαι χειροτερα απο οτι ποτε εχω πιει ουτε και εγω ξερω ποσα βαλεριανα για να ηρεμησω τις ταχυκαρδιες φοβαμαι οτι θα κανω καμμια τρελα το νιωθω δηλαδη δεν ξερω τι να κανω για να ηρεμησω σκεφτομαι να ριξω μια μουτσα σε οσα με ενοχλουν και ας γινει οτι θελει στο κατω κατω της γραφεις ανθρωπος ειμαι και εγω και δικαιουμαι να κανω λαθη


Ακριβώς αυτό. Ρίξε όχι ένα αλλά εκατό φάσκελα...Μην σου πω ότι επιβάλλεται να κανουμε κανα λαθάκι που και που, έτσι για να βλέπουμε κι εμεις και οι γυρω μας ότι έτσι είναι η αληθινή ζώη και οι κανονικοί άνθρωποι....

----------


## giorgos panou

> Γεια σας τον τελευταιο καιρο δεν αισθανομαι καθολου καλα εχω εμμονες οτι ολα μου πανε στραβα φοβαμαι στην δουλεια οτι θα ανακαλυψουν κατι και θα βρω τον μπελα μου 
> δεν γελαω, δεν μιλαω. δεν θελω κανεναν. Σημερα ειμαι ξυπνια απο το πρωι και το μονο που κανω ειναι να καθομαι στο κρεββατι και να ειμαι στο ιντερνετ δεν θελω να κανω τιποτα το μυαλο μου νομιζω οτι με δουλευει δεν ξερω πως να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου αυτη την φορα το μονο που προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.
> θελω να κλαψω αλλα ουτε αυτο δεν μπορω πια να κανω πραγματικα φοβαμαι αυτη την φορα οτι δεν θα εχω καλη καταληξη βλεπεται με πιανουν συχνα τετοιες κρισεις και παντα καταφερνω απο μονη μου να τις ξεπερναω γιατι κανεις δεν καταλαμβαινει τι εχω αφου καταφερνω να τους ξεγελαω ολους αλλα αυτη την φορα δεν μπορω αλλα δεν αφηνω και κανεναν να με πλησιασει.Αρχισα να παιρνω και λεξοτανιλ απο μονη μου για να ηρεμω λιγακι. τι πρεπει να κανω?


Κανε μια βολτα στο κεντρο της Αθηνας ,δες τους εξαθλιωμενους ,δες τους αστεγους , αυτους τους ανθρωπους που εχουν χασει τα παντα στην ζωη τους! που δεν εχουν πια ουτε ενα ευρο , δες αυτους που κοιμουντε σε χαρτοκουτες στα σκαλοπατια των πολλυκατοικιων! στους σταθμους και σε καθε βρωμικη γωνια αυτης της αναισθητης πολης! Οταν λοιπον καταλαβεις πως υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα προβληματα απο τα δικα σου τοτες θα νιωσεις πως δεν εχεις τιποτα και απλα εχεις παθει μια ανοια -βαρεμαρα απο την πληροτητα των αγαθων γυρο σου! πως απλα εχεις μια βαρεμαρα και αυτο ειναι ολο! αμα κανεις και την συγκριση με τους εξαθλιωμενους θα νιωσεις πολυ καλητερα και θα ειναι κατι που αμα εχεις μεσα καποιο αισθημα συντηρησης θα δεις οτι μπροστα σε αυτους εισαι βασιλισσα ! γιατι ολοι αυτοι οι αθλιοι παρα τα τοσα προβληματα που εχουν , παρα το οτι δεν εχουν καθολου αξιοπρεπεια ! και το να βαλουν ενα τελος στην ζωη τους ειναι μια λυτρωση ! παρα ολα αυτα λοιπον παλευουν να ζησουν και καθε λεπτο αγωνιζοντε για την ζωη τους ελπιζουν! και συνεχιζουν ,συνεχιζουν με επαιτια να επιβιωνουν! γιατι αγαπαν την ζωη και σεβοντε αυτο το δωρο που τους εκανε η φυση ! να κοιτουν τον ουρανο να βλεπουν τα χρωματα και να προσπαθουν! ολοι υτοι ουτε ψυχιατρους εχουν ουτε τιποτα! εσυ λοιπον? γιατι αφου τσ εχεις σχεδον ολα εισαι ετσι και λες αυτα? πες μου? 
Υ.Γ. 
Δεν στην λεω ! μην με παρεξηγεις , απλα θελω μεσα των συγκρισεων να σου δοσω θαρρος και θρασος οπου ειναι και τα οπλα σου για να δυναμωσεις την ψυχη σου ! 
Με αγαπη ο διαδικτιακος σου φιλος¨)

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

Και τι στ' αλήθεια αξίζει η ζωή, αν η πρώτη της πρόβα είναι η ίδια η ζωή?”

“Κάθε ανθρώπου η ζωή είναι ένας δρόμος μέσα στον εαυτό του, μια προσπάθεια να βρει κάποιο δρόμο, το ίχνος ενός μονοπατιού.
Κανείς ποτέ δεν υπήρξε ολότελα ο εαυτός του, ωστόσο ο καθένας αγωνίζεται να το πετύχει, και ο κουτός και ο ευφυής, όσο καλύτερα μπορεί.”

----------


## path

{Και τι στ' αλήθεια αξίζει η ζωή, αν η πρώτη της πρόβα είναι η ίδια η ζωή?”}<<<<<δυστυχως δεν εχει κανείς συμβολαιο με τη ζωη, για το τι ειναι η ΖΩΗ. λαιφ ις λαιφ, λεγανε καποιοι για να ξεφυγουν απο αυτο το δειλλημα . Και αν το καλοσκεφτεις , δεν ειχαν και τοσο αδικο. Εξαλου σκεψου οτι καποιοι δεν φτανουν καθολου ως την Προβα ,,μενουνε στο ...Σεναριο. Ισως σε καποιο 'κιτρινισμενο χαρτι σε καποιο ραφι' ,,ανθρωποι 'στα αζητητα '. Το προβλημα εν τελη το εχουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι. Υπερεκτιμουμε η υποτιμουμε τη ζωη,, και στην συνεχεια νοιωθουμε αναλογα .

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

σημερα ξεκινησε ενας καινουργιος μηνας και ενω ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα πραγμα που αμφισβητω εγω νιωθω ακομα χειροτερα αρχιζω και σκεφτομαι πραγματα που δεν θα ηθελα αλλα ομως δεν μπορω να τα αποφυγω, δεν ξερω τι να κανω καταλαβαινω οτι εχω κανει καποια λαθη και φοβαμαι τις επιπτωσεις αλλα δεν το ηθελα προσπαθω να τα δορθωσω αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω και μαλλον το κανω με λαθος τροπο . θελω να εξαφανιστω πραγματικα θελω να εξαφανιστω θελω να αλλαξω τοσα πραγματα και δεν τα καταφερνω ποσα θελω και τιποτα δεν γινεται . βαρεθηκα τα παντα μακαρι να μπουρουσα.................... μακαρι να μπορουσα. αλλα δεν μπορω γιατι εχω αρκετους ανθρωπους που με αγαπανε και δεν θελω να τους πληγωσω θελω να βρω το παλιο μου εαυτο θελω να γελασω παλι αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω ολα γυρω μου εχουν αλλαξει τοσο πολυ. προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι αισιοδοξα αλλα ουτε αυτο δεν μπορω τα βραδια βλεπω εφιαλτες δεν κοιμαμαι δεν τρωω δεν ξερω τι να κανω θελω να φυγω μονο αυτο σκεφτομαι

----------


## Σουέλ

Σόνια, μιλάς με καποιον δικό σου άνθρωπο για αυτά που σκέφτεσαι, αυτά που νιώθεις;

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

οχι δυστηχως δεν μιλαω ποτε για τον ψυχικο μου κοσμο με κανεναν

----------


## Σουέλ

Κάνεις πολύ κακώς.Ανέφερες πως εχεις ανθρώπους που σε αγαπάνε.Εκμεταλλεύσου τους!Έκανα κι εγώ το ίδιο λάθος και το έχω μετανιώσει.
Και δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να περάσει τη "φάση" του.Καμιά φορά έχουμε ανάγκη να μείνουμε με τις μαύρες σκέψεις μας, δεν είναι κακό...Νιώθεις πως σε έχει κουράσει αυτή η κατάσταση και θες να βγεις απο αυτήν;Νιώθεις οτι θες να το παλέψεις;

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

νιωθω τοσο κουρασμενη που ειμαι ετοιμη να τα παρατησω ολα,οι περισσοτεροι νομιζουν οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ομως εγω μεσα μου βραζω η ολη αυτη κατασταση με εχει αποδυναμωση πληρως δεν εχω κουραγιο για τιποτα πια

----------


## O Frikoubikos

Εν αρχή , χαιρετούρες προς άπαντες , καθότι είμαι και εγώ ολόφρεσκος !!

και μπαίνω ευθύς στο ψητό ,αλλά συνχωρέστε με λίγο για το απότομο 'μπάσιμο' !

Νομίζω οτι η Σόνια δεν έχει ανάγκη ούτε να δεί τους κατατρεγμένους της πόλης , ούτε να αρχίσει συναναστροφές με τα δήθεν ''ηλιόλουστα'' άτομα που ξεχειλίζουν χαρά απο τις τσέπες . Οι πρώτοι είναι χρήσιμοι μόνο για να συμβιβάζεσαι με την κοινωνική σου κατάσταση , δεν προσφέρει και πολλά στην ψυχολογία εκτός και αν νιώθεις κενό απο υλική ανεπάρκεια που στην περίπτωση της δεν νομίζω οτι παίζει κάτι τέτοιο.

Οι δεύτεροι πάλι όταν βρίσκεσαι σε κατάσταση ανυσηχία απο προβληματισμούς , κατάθλιψης , τραυματικά γεγονότα , κ.τ.λ είναι εξίσου άχρηστοι εως και ενοχλητικοί !!
Το να πας σε ένα άτομο που βιώνει ψυχολογικές δυσκολίες και να του πείς ''χαμογέλα'' είναι άκυρο εντελώς !!! Εμένα προσωπικά όποτε μου το έχουν κάνει αυτό η πρώτη σκέψη που ανακαλώ αυτομάτως είναι να τους χώσω μπουνιά !!

Η στεναχώρια , το άνχος κ.τ.λ προέρχονται απο την ίδια μας την ενέργεια , και διαθέτουν μια (δύναμη) η οποία δεν ανατρέπεται ούτε αλλάζει με μια κουβέντα η με προτροπές άλλων , ιδίως αυτών που είναι άσχετοι με το θέμα και είναι ανάλαφροι πάντοτε, γιατί έχουν μάθει όλα να τα αντιμετωπίζουν αδιάφορα , η επειδή δεν αντιλαμβάνονται καν τι συμβαίνει γύρω τους . Δεν το λέω αυτό ως άλλοθι για να συνεχίζουμε ο καθένας μας να διατηρεί το πρόβλημα του αλλά σαν διαπίστωση , που μάλλον φαντάζομαι θα συμφωνούν αρκετοί απο εδω μέσα.

Η λύσεις όταν υποφέρεις ψυχολογικά δεν είναι πολλές , και ποτέ δεν είναι ανώδυνες . Η αρχίζεις να ψάχνεις τον εαυτό σου μέσω βοήθεια απο ειδικούς , αλλά με επιμονή και υπομονή στο να βρείς την άκρη του νήματος , παρακάμπτωντάς τις ενδιάμεσες απογοητεύσεις που θα μεσολαβήσουν και τάση να το βάλεις στα πόδια , γιατί όλοι μας το έχουμε αυτό !! Η τα παρατάς όλα σύξηλα και αναζητάς νέο τρόπο ζωής , με ελπίδα ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ να ρίξει στην λήθη τον προηγούμενο που είχες μαζί με όλα τα ''φαντάσματα'' του παρελθόντος. Τις πιο πολλές φορές λειτουργεί , αλλά δεν είναι δεδομένο ως η καλύτερη επιλογή πάντα γιατί μακροπρόθεσμα κάτι ''άλυτο'' μπορεί να κάνει την εμφάνιση του , που το άφησες εκρεμμότητα δίνωντας προσωρινή αναβολή !!

Οπως και να έχει πάντως ο δρόμος της θεραπείας προυποθέτει μια δόση ταπείνωσης απο την μεριά μας, κατι που μάλλον το έχουμε ξεχάσει-χάσει σαν άνθρωποι , και απο εκεί αρχίζουν τα πιο πολλά μας προβλήματα ! Η αυτογνωσία δεν χωράει περηφάνιες , ούτε να ψάχνουμε παρηγοριά μέσα στην καθημερινότητα που μας οδήγησε στο πρόβλημα. 

Σόνια , διάλεξε οτι νομίζεις οτι αισθάνεσαι πιο κοντά στις προτιμήσεις σου , η δοκίμασε καινούργια πράγματα στην υπάρχον ζωή σου που νομίζεις οτι σου λείπουν και θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν ανανεωτικά . Αυτό θα σου δώσει μια ώθηση απεγκλωβεισμού απο τις σκέψεις και θα έρθεις πιο καλά σε επαφή με τα συναισθήματα σου . 

Δεν έχεις κάτι εξεπέραστο , αλλά μην αδρανήσεις . 
Ευχές για το come back στον αυθεντικό εαυτό σου .

----------


## John11

> αλλα εγω παντα ειμαι απομονωμενη ακομα και αν νομιζουν οι αλλοι οτι ειμαι κοινωνικη γιατι αυτο δειχνω σε μια παρεα


Γειά Σόνια. 
Κατά κάποιο τρόπο αισθάμοναι ανάλογα. Δεν θέλω να εξηγήσω αναλυτικά δημόσια. Θέλω όμως να σου πω ποιές αιτίες βλέπω. Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι οι δυσκολίες αυτές πηγάζουν από την έλλειψη ανθρώπων με κατανόηση. Δηλαδή κάποιος να σε καταλαβαίνει. Π.χ. να πεις σε κάποιον "θέλω να σκοτώσω τον τάδε" και να μην σε θεωρήσει παρανοϊκή ή κάτι άλλο. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, και από αυτά που λες, ενώ έχεις ανθρώπους δεν μπορείς να τους μιλήσεις για τις δυσκολίες σου. Και καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις, γιατί αν ήταν δεκτικοί θα το είχες κάνει ήδη. Έτσι καταλήγουμε στο ότι δεν έχεις ανθρώπους να σε καταλάβουν. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο.
Γράφεις επίσης:
> βλεπω ασχημα ονειρα που τις περισσοτερες φορες βγαινουν αληθινα
Το μυαλό έχει τη δική του πολύπλοκη διαδικασία. Ένα τμήμα του μυαλού (ας το πούμε διαίσθηση) επεξεργάζεται τα δεδομένα με διαφορετικό τρόπο και βγάζει γρήγορα συμπεράσματα που η λογική μπορεί να κάνει 100-πλάσιο χρόνο. Δηλαδή η λογική να θέλει 5 χρόνια ενώ η διαίσθηση 1 μήνα. Ή 1 μήνα και λίγα λεπτά αντίστοιχα. Στα όνειρα δουλεύει το κομμάτι που είναι η διαίσθηση, γι' αυτό και ότι βλέπεις στα όνειρα τελικά βγαίνει αληθινό. Σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα το μυλό επεξεργάζεται τόσο γρήγορα τα δεδομένα που βγάζει συμπέρασμα. Μπορεί τα συμπεράσματα της διαίσθησης να είναι διαφορετικά από της λογικής.
Έχω την εντύπωση, ότι χρειαζόμαστε κάποιον άνθρωπο να μας καταλαβαίνει (έστω ένας αρκεί).

----------


## John11

Να πω κάποια πράγματα ακόμα; 
Για μένα, καταλαβαίνω ότι φοβάσαι για τη δουλειά σου γιατί φοβάσαι το μέλλον. Πραγματικά, αν έχω αρκετούς ανθρώπους και ξέρω ότι θα με στηρίξουν, φοβάμαι λιγότερο το μέλλον, αν δεν έχω τότε φοβάμαι περισσότερο. 
Αυτό που μας κάνει χειρότερα είναι το ότι οι άλλοι αντιμετωπίζουν τις πραγματικές δυσκολίες μας σαν φανταστικές. Ακούγοντάς το πολλές φορές στο τέλος πειθόμαστε και οι ίδιοι. Η πραγματική δυσκολία φέρνει το φόβο. Μπορεί ο φόβος να φαίνεται παράλογος αλλά στην ουσία δεν είναι. Προέρχεται από πραγματικό φόβο που βλέπει η διαίσθηση.
Σημείωση, θα είμουνα πολύ καλύτερα αν δεν άκουγα -σε αυτό το θέμα- τις ανοησίες των άλλων. Όταν προωτοήρθε ο φόβος, νόμιζα κι εγώ ότι ήταν παράλογος. Τώρα που σκέφτομαι εκ των υστέρων, καταλαβαίνω ότι ο φόβος ήταν "σωστός" και εγώ έπρεπε να καταλάβω περισσότερα.
Προσωπικά για μένα είναι σχετικά απλές αυτές οι σκέψεις. Δεν ξέρω αν και εσύ μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις τη σκέψη μου.

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

ειμαι χαλια δεν αντεχω αλλο ωραια το ξερω εκανα καποια λαθη στην δουλεια μου τα οποια με εχουν κανει ανω κατω δεν αντεχω αλλο νιωθω τοσο χαλια σε σημειο να σκεφτομαι τηνα αυτοκτονια το ξερω ειναι παραλογο αλλα δεν μπορω να το αποφυγω βαρεθηκα τα παντα εχω κλειστη τελειως στον εαυτο μου δεν μιλαω σε κανεναν νιωθω απαισια δεν ξερω τι να κανω θελω να φυγω να φυγω μακρυα απο ολα και ολους χρειαζομαι βοηθεια και πρεπει να την αναζητησω γρηγορα πιστευω φοβαμαι το σαββατοκυριακο που ερχεται μην κανω καμια τρελα εχω να γελασω ουτε ξερω απο ποτε εχω χαση των παλιο μου εαυτο θελω να κλειστω σε ενα δωματιο και να μην βλεπω και ακουω κανεναν

----------


## Deep purple

Σονια μου, ολοι, ολοι ομως, έχουμε κανει λάθη στη ζωή μας, στις δουλειές μας, στις σχέσεις μας, παντού. Γιατι δεν επιτρέπεις στον ευατο σου αυτο το τόσο συνηθες για όλους; Πρέπει να μάθουμε πως να συγχωρουμε τον εαυτο μας. Ναι να ζητησεις βοηθεια, και το Σαββατοκυριακο προσπάθησε να το περασεις με ανθρωπους που αγαπας.

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

εχω ξυπνηση απο τις επτα το πρωι και καθομαι με κλειστα τα παραθυρα μεσα στο δωματιο και αρνουμαι να κανω το οτιδηποτε κανω μονο σκεψεις που δεν θα επρεπε δεν ξερω τι να κανω για να συνελθω το μονο που θελω ειναι να κοιμηθω και αυτο προσπαθω εδω και πολυ ωρα θελω ολα να τελειωσουν οσο πιο ανωδυνα γινεται κουραστικα και το σαββατοκυριακο μου φαινεται τραγικο φοβαμαι πολυ για τον εαυτο μου μην κανω καμμια τρελα θελω να γυρισω στα παλια το εχω τοσο αναγκη πως εγινα ετσι δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω ακομα θελω να εξαφανιστω αλλα δεν μπορω γαμωτο δεν θελω να σκεπτομαι αλλο θελω να πατησω ενα κουμπι και να τα κανω ολα ντιλιτ

----------


## Deep purple

Παρε ενα τηλεφωνο το γιατρο σου, μιλησε σε κάποιον συγγενη ή φίλο, δες τηλεόραση να ξεχαστεις λίγο. Καταλαβαίνω πόσο υποφέρεις αυτη τη στιγμή, εχω κάνει και γω τη σκεψη "να γινουν ολα όπως παλια". Παίρνεις φαρμακα ετσι δεν ειναι; Κανε λιγο υπομονη, να δεις που σε λιγο θα αλλαξει η κατασταση.
Αλλα επιμενω να μιλησεις σε κάποιον.

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

> Παρε ενα τηλεφωνο το γιατρο σου, μιλησε σε κάποιον συγγενη ή φίλο, δες τηλεόραση να ξεχαστεις λίγο. Καταλαβαίνω πόσο υποφέρεις αυτη τη στιγμή, εχω κάνει και γω τη σκεψη "να γινουν ολα όπως παλια". Παίρνεις φαρμακα ετσι δεν ειναι; Κανε λιγο υπομονη, να δεις που σε λιγο θα αλλαξει η κατασταση.
> Αλλα επιμενω να μιλησεις σε κάποιον.


Δεν εχω παει σε γιατρο δεν παιρνω φαρμακα παρα μονο valmane και κανενα λεξοτανιλ δεν εχω καποιον να μιλησω μαλλον λεω ψεματα εχω τον αντρα μου αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι δεν του μιλαω και εχω κλειστει ετσι στον εαυτο μου

----------


## Deep purple

Καλα κουκλα μου, περνας μια δυσκολη φαση. Οταν μπορεσεις μιλησε στον αντρα σου. Αν ξερεις τι ακριβως σε εχει κανει να αισθανεσαι ετσι, μιλησε του. Σκεψου οτι μπορει να ανησυχει και να μην μπορει να βοηθησει. Γνωμη μου ειναι πως αφου δεν μπορεις μονη σου να αισθανθεις καλυτερα, ζητησε βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικο. Τη Δευτερα κιολας. Δε χρειαζεται να ταλαιπωρεισαι ενω υπαρχουν λυσεις. Θα δεις που ολα θα φτιαξουν, και αυτο που σημερα σε ταλαιπωρει, θα γινει μακρινο παρελθον.

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

Σε ευχαριστω deep purple θα προσπαθησω σημερα κιολας να μιλησω στον αντρα μου ο οποιος ειναι ενας υπεροχος ανθρωπος και σιγουρα θα ζητησω βοηθεια πριν χειροτερεψη η κατασταση μου ηδη δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω τα βραδια εχω τρομερη ταχυκαρδια που ξυπναω ακομα και το βραδυ θα φυγω απο ολα αυτα που με ενοχλουν για ενα διαστημα θα κανω ενα διαλειμα πιστευω οτι το χρειαζομαι 
πρεπει να συνελθω γιατι αλλιως δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα πραγματα αληθεια το πιστευω γιατι ειμαι πολυ ευαισθητη

----------


## Deep purple

Να το κανεις καλή μου, αν μπορεις να κανεις ενα διαλειμμα καντο. ελπίζω να μιλησες με τον άντρα σου. Οσο για την ταχυκαρδια, μην στεναχωριεσαι, φευγει!!!!!

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

Αν κάτι τρέφεται από εσένα μην το αφήνεις να χορτάσει. Απαλλάξου από αυτό όσο πιο σύντομα μπορείς.

----------


## ΣΟΝΙΑ

Σημερα εκλεισα ραντεβου με ψυχολογο αλλα ακομα εχω ενδοιασμους αν πρεπει να παω δεν ξερω τι να κανω

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Σημερα εκλεισα ραντεβου με ψυχολογο αλλα ακομα εχω ενδοιασμους αν πρεπει να παω δεν ξερω τι να κανω


Σόνια, για μένα, από τη στιγμή που έκανες αυτό το βήμα και έκλεισες ραντεβού καλό είναι να πας  :Smile: 
Φοβάσαι κάτι συγκεκριμένο; Δε νομίζω ότι έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα.
Δοκίμασέ το. Μία συνάντηση, μετά δεύτερη, μετά άλλη μία.. 
δεν ξέρεις πόσο τελικά μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει και ναι, είναι πολύ πιθανό και να σε βοηθήσει.

----------

